# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Shipping Internationally?

## EveryDayIDream

Does anyone know if Markforged ships their printers to Asia?  If so, how much more can I expect to pay?

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hello,
Please check out: https://markforged.com/faq/#do-you-ship-internationally
We do not ship directly to Asia, but you can use a US based freight forwarder.

Thanks

----------

